# are there CARB legal headers?



## Toadster (Nov 19, 2001)

so i guess the 'toilet bowl' is pretty restrictive... but I live in CA, any CARB compliant exhaust headers?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (Toadster)*

This is just my thoughts as I do not have to deal with CARB and have not researched the topic. I would assume, bad to do I know, that sa long as it does not effect the emmissions in any way or delete any of the required systems/parts for the year and engine it should be OK. By that I mean if the car came with a CAT and O2 sensor then as long as the header allows you to remount these it should be fine. I doubt it matters just what material the exhaust is mad from or how long or short the distance to the exhaust exit point becomes or how big or small - round or square the tubing is as long as it functions as before. But it would be best to ask someone who does have to deal with CARB.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (Toadster)*

Here in FL when we used to have emissions testing....i had headers on all my cars...But i remember what mattered the most was that u had a catalytic converter on the car and that it needed to pass the exhaust sniffer....I dont know how they do the testing in CA but on the mk1 and mk2 its hard to see the headers unless u jack the car up on a lift or if they have one of those underground pits where the car drives over them....Here in FL they used to use a mirror on a stick to look under the car....I remember a good friend of mine welding just the catalytic converter heat shield over his test pipe and it passed every time..














....I used to just change out the converter with a test pipe after it passed....


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_Here in FL when we used to have emissions testing....








Lived in Florida for about 35 years and never once had to have a car inspected, not for safety or emissions, didn't even have any stations to bring the cars to to be tested. Just where in Florida was there an inspection station?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (WaterWheels)*

It was in Miami,FL. They only had it for a few years. Might of been only isolated to Dade County..


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_It was in Miami,FL. They only had it for a few years. Might of been only isolated to Dade County..

It happens. I lived in Ohio and there was no emissions testing where I lived, but a 15 minute drive where my friend lived you had to have vehicles inspected. Different counties, different rules.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (WaterWheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaterWheels* »_But it would be best to ask someone who does have to deal with CARB.

<Californian raises hand>
I can't tell you for sure if there are any CARB compliant headers for your cabby, but I can tell you that you will have the least issues with the smog nazis if you go with a 'stock' dual outlet manifold and corresponding dual downpipe. As long as it looks very stock, you shouldn't attract any unwanted interest. It appears that Autotech makes a header for you that 'has provisions for emissions equipment', but does not explicitly state that it has a CARB EO#... The dual exh man/dp route is not too bad, really. Also, make sure you use an OE cat - NOT A HI-FLOW!!! The high flows are no longer legal in CA - and even when they were, they did not scrub enough (any?) NOx to pass the sniffer...
For you non-CA smog folks, CA is so specific about some of these things that it even puts restrictions that a cat or O2 sensor has to remain in its original location within a small, specified distance...


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
<Californian raises hand>
CA is so specific about some of these things that it even puts restrictions that a cat or O2 sensor has to remain in its original location within a small, specified distance...









Damn!!!....sucks ars for u cali guys...Glad im not there!!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_
Damn!!!....sucks ars for u cali guys...Glad im not there!!
















Have no fear, if Obama follows through with what he's said in the past, the whole country will be brought to CA standards by Federal mandate. Then it won't matter where you are...


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (snowfox)*

Well theres always ways around those kinda rules...Besides if i can get a first generation rx-7(emission monsters) to pass the sniffer test i can get any car to pass with flying colors...and if everything else fails then i guess ill go back to aircooled v-dubs....Older cars are exempt cuz smog equipment wasnt a factory item and they cant make u change an older vehicle that didnt come with all the crapola....




_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 5:48 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## Toadster (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
Have no fear, if Obama follows through with what he's said in the past, the whole country will be brought to CA standards by Federal mandate. Then it won't matter where you are...

what is weird is that every NON-California car I've smogged - blows *CLEANER* than my CA based vehicles...
it's a SCAM!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (Toadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toadster* »_
*CLEANER* than my CA based vehicles...


Cleaner as in fewer ppm / % of pollutant or cleaner relative to the 'allowable' measurement? 'Federal' cars in CA are only required to smog to the more relaxed 'Federal' standards (according to my smog man, anyway), so their results could appear to be cleaner because they are more well within the looser standards. Just a thought...


----------



## Toadster (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
Cleaner as in fewer ppm / % of pollutant or cleaner relative to the 'allowable' measurement? 'Federal' cars in CA are only required to smog to the more relaxed 'Federal' standards (according to my smog man, anyway), so their results could appear to be cleaner because they are more well within the looser standards. Just a thought...

fewer ppm or % - I couldn't believe it either
one of my PA cars was an '87 Taurus, it ran cleaner than my 2002 Taurus (that I bought in CA)
currently the Cabiolet was born in Massachusetts - and passed with flying colors


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Get a header and wrap it in heat wrap then put your little heat shield over it and they will never know. Worked for a buddy of mine


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (Toadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toadster* »_so i guess the 'toilet bowl' is pretty restrictive... but I live in CA, any CARB compliant exhaust headers?









Move to central Illinois! no exhaust regulations! open pipes for everyone! To be fair, the counties containing and around Chicago do have testing. But those counties are so corrupt anyhow a few bux to the right guy and you can run what ever you want.

_Modified by joedapper at 2:08 PM 10-30-2009_


_Modified by joedapper at 7:57 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (Toadster)*

yup there are carb legal headers by bosal. however they cost 3x as much as the cheapies. if i was going to get headers the Techtonics Race headers are very nice.....not carb legal.....


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (Toadster)*

The A1 Bosal Brospeed headers are/were carb legal... not sure about the A2 versions of the same http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Toadster* »_so i guess the 'toilet bowl' is pretty restrictive... but I live in CA, any CARB compliant exhaust headers?


----------



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (1990Cabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1990Cabriolet* »_hi all
i have a 90 VW Cabriolet Karmann (digi II mk1) 5 speed 1.8 
we tore it apart to change the exhaust manifold gaskets only to find the manifold has a crack btwn 2 and 3 cylander.. 
don't want to braise/weld the cast iron as from what ive been told it wont last & isn't guarenteed

_Modified by 1990Cabriolet at 1:43 PM 12-12-2009_

I've seen several manifolds on various engines fixed like that and they hold up fine. I fixed one that way on my old scout, it lasted several years and was still fine when I sold it.


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (TheMajic86GTI)*

CARB nonsense has little to do with actually passing the sniffer test, that part isn't all that hard. It is about checking the manufacturer jumping through the apropriate bureaucratic B.S. hoops to get the CARB number, and the money spent to do it.
Having a header installed without a CARB E.O. number should fail the visual portion of the smog check, and the car should fail, regardless of the results of the sniffer test.


----------



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (Tom A)*

why dont you just run a dual outlet manifold and downpipe?


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: are there CARB legal headers? (1990Cabriolet)*

I have an extra one of those single hole manifolds. Yep..its cracked too. 
Messed up the 02 sensor hole trying to get the sensor off. 
I replaced it with another one thats was welded/braised.
So far, so good. I'd do it again.


----------

